# 2011 Super Six HM Comparison



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

I have put about 200 miles on the 2011. By comparison to my previous 2008 Super Six, the 2011 has a noticably more compliant ride but is slightly more efficient in terms of power transfer. My 2011 build at 13.1 lbs is about 1 lb lighter than the 2008 - just under 1/2 lb of that is attributable to the frame difference. Steering feel is quite similar.

The interesting thing is that my 2006 System Six is beginning to feel dated. the power transfer is noticably less efficient and the ride is noticably harsher. It feels less crisp than the 2011. I had realized that to some degree comparing the System Six with the 2008 Super Six but now the difference is larger.


----------



## CHL (Jun 24, 2005)

Hi s2ktaxi:

I don't have the mileage that you have on your 2011 but I have plenty of miles on my 2008, which I loved dearly. From a short test ride (my second ended up with a huge nail through my rear tire), I found the 2011 slightly more efficient in power transfer. It's rock stable through turns and very comfortable (on par with the 2008).

How did you get yours to 13.1lbs? With pedals and seat pack, Sram Red/Force and Rolf Prima Elan wheels, I come around 15.5 lbs. It's a definite improvement over my 2008 but not overwhelming. 

c.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

Forte Lunar Light tubes (pair) 100
2008 Continental GP4000 23x700 (pair)	420
2009 Reynolds DV32C UL Front Wheel	584
2009 Reynolds DV32C UL Rear Wheel w/shimano hub	720
Veloplugs	5
Xpedo RF-1 SPD (Pair)	160
FSA OC99 80mm stem w/bolts	102
2009 Control Tech Carbon-Ti Skewer (F) w/springs	32
2009 Control Tech Carbon-Ti Skewer (R) w/springs	36
2009 SRAM Red 11-23 Cassette	158
2010 TRP R970SL w/pad (F)	114
2010 TRP R970SL w/pad (R)	116
2009 SRAM Red Front Der.	70
2010 Cannondale Super Six HM Frame w/headset w/seat clamp	920
2010 Cannondale Super Six HM Headset	78
2010 Cannondale Super Six HM fork uncut w/o headset	338
2010 Cannondale Super Six HM spacers	28
2009 Zipp SL Handlebar 44cm	180
2010 Cannondale Si SL Hologram Silver Compact Crank 50/34	520
Enduro Zero BB30 bearings (Ceramic) 40
2009 SRAM Red Brake levers (pair)	316
2009 SRAM Red Rear der.	144
Gore brake cables w/wires *	106
Gore shifter cables w/wires *	82
2009 ControlTech seat post 31.8x250mm	146
2010 Selle Italia SLR Carbonio Seat	136
KMC XL10 106 links	220
Handlebar tape	55


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

S2K you got CHL beat on the weight section.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

One note, I would not use the Gore setup when it's time to change the cables. They actually have a minor delay/lag on the gear shifts compared to the Jagwire or SRAM Red cables.


----------



## gus68 (Oct 19, 2010)

I just had my first ride on my 2011 SS-3. It was fantastic. I also have an '07 systemsix which replaced my six13. From my perspective the supersix is more responsive, maybe the BB30? It had better handling that than systemsix but I thought the systemsix is more stable in the front, maybe a perceived difference given the beefy headset on the systemsix. I'm not saying the front is unstable on the SS, no where near as noodly as the six13, just different. The SS is a great ride definetly an upgrade to the systemsix. However, I wouldnt say my systemsix ride is dated. IMHO.


----------

